# 100% natural melt and pour soap base?



## SoapySteph (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey all! So after yearss of wondering and wanting to make soap. I've finally decided to do it! I honestly don't want to wait the 3-6 weeks curing time (at least not yet) so I decided to give it a try first with melt & pour.  Now, I am a complete beginner and have only watched several Youtube videos. I saw one video and most videos appear to be similar process. You get a base, melt it, put in ingredients, put in mold and wait. (Prob more to that, just a skim through)

Someone in one of the videos comment "That's so easy" and someone else respond that it's not considered 100% natural because it had a ready made base (Btw, the base was just goat milk). So, why wouldn't it be considered 100% natural if the base is simply goat milk base and most soaps contain lye.

Reason I ask is because when I make melt and soap I would like it to be as organic/natural

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 14, 2018)

Can you provide a link to the base you are talking about? M&P base is more than just lye soap and milk, its made with synthetic detergents, some kind of solvent and sugars.
I do not believe you can have natural M&P and you definitely can't have organic.


----------



## SoapySteph (Jun 14, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Can you provide a link to the base you are talking about? M&P base is more than just lye soap and milk, its made with synthetic detergents, some kind of solvent and sugars.
> I do not believe you can have natural M&P and you definitely can't have organic.


 Thank you! That clears up my confusion.  The video showed her melting a Goat Milk Base, but like you mentioned since it's m&p then it must contain all those ingredients in order to preserve it's form (?)

 It's rather confusing when making oatmeal,honey food based soaps and using m&p some classify it as natural or organic. I know to some point it will have to have some sort of chemical such as lye, but would like it to have as little as possible I suppose I can at least try and find a base that contains little preservatives no sulfate/detergent


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 14, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Can you provide a link to the base you are talking about? M&P base is more than just lye soap and milk, its made with synthetic detergents, some kind of solvent and sugars.
> I do not believe you can have natural M&P and you definitely can't have organic.



Stephensons do an organic one - or at least its made with organic oils!


----------



## SoapySteph (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess when using the words organic and natural it's risky because we know how deep it can go. I would at least like to make a soap using m&p that doesn't contain too many harsh chemicals since I would like to use it for face/body purposes. I checked out Stephensons website and it states free from the synthetic surfactants Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and Sodium Laureth Sulfate, so that's great to know!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2018)

This brand is really easier to use and they make their bases in-house. Look for the sulfate free bases if you want as natural as you can get. Keep in mind you will not find ultra clear m&p without all the additives to make if clear
https://essentialsbycatalina.com/artisanal-white-sulfate-free-melt-pour-glycerin-soap-base


----------



## SoapySteph (Jun 14, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> This brand is really easier to use and they make their bases in-house. Look for the sulfate free bases if you want as natural as you can get. Keep in mind you will not find ultra clear m&p without all the additives to make if clear
> https://essentialsbycatalina.com/artisanal-white-sulfate-free-melt-pour-glycerin-soap-base


  Thanks! The link you mentioned is perfect as I had a white base in mind first. Good to know about clear in m&p!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2018)

SoapySteph said:


> Thanks! The link you mentioned is perfect as I had a white base in mind first. Good to know about clear in m&p!


Only thing I forgot to mention is they only sell blocks as far as I know


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 16, 2018)

I wouldn't want to advertise something as all natural or organic... that being said, there are bases that are detergent free. I would just carefully read each ingredient.


----------



## Kiya (Jul 15, 2018)

I just purchased this base and it is mostly organic.  It doesnt have any sulfates. I have found to be pretty drying. I will try adding aloe extract on my next melt and pour batch to see if it helps myself.

5 Lb Clear Glycerin Melt & Pour Soap Base Organic https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSYDOJQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Ingredients: Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Palm Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein (conditioner)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2018)

I use SFIC Goats Milk Base (Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin, Goat’s Milk, Water, Sodium Hydroxide, Sorbitol, Propylene Glycol, Sorbitan oleate, Oat Protein, Titanium Dioxide)
Its about as 'natural' as I can find, and I like the soap properties more than other brands I have tried


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 18, 2018)

Brambleberry offers a natural soap base. MP is often not natural because certain chemicals are added to make it easily meltable and pourable.


----------

